# Need Advice for MKV Jetta TDI brake rotors



## 1972SS454 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a 09 Jetta TDI, and I am looking to change out the stock rotors for those of a different material. I am not interested in upgrading diameter of rotors or swapping calipers. I just want to eliminate the rust that forms on the rotors and subsequently ends up on my wheels. Just looking to see what material options i have without breaking the bank. 

I was also curious as to why the front discs on MKVs are vented and the rears are not when most of the braking power is proportioned to the rear brakes except under very hard braking? (Or so I have been told) Has anyone swapped out the rear solid discs for vented ones? Didn't know if the rear calipers would accomodate a wider disc.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 1972SS454 (Oct 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Zimmerman and others make cad plated rotors...which should fix your rust issues....The rear calipers will NOT handle thicker vented rotors....If you're gonna DIY on the swap..be sure and get a very short 14mm triple square bit for the rear caliper carrier mounting bolts!....Rear suspension gets in the way if you don't have a very short bit..I had to buy a second one, since the SnapOn version (bought to do front suspension mod) was too bulky/long. Got mine at MetalNerd website...worked great..and was 1/2 the price of the SnapOn tool! Rear bolts are stretch torqued "one time use only"...buy 4 new ones at dealer...:thumbup:


----------



## 1972SS454 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, i will check them out.


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

the OEM brake rotors are high carbon metalic rotors. This is actually a good thing for brake wear and longevity, but does rust easy. I common solution is to get cad plated rotors or just clean and powder coat your oem rotors where the brake material does not run. 

The rear rotors on these cars do not handle more than 40% of the brake work. Although this may change depending on braking conditions. I do not suggest upgrading the rear brakes only to vented and not increasing the braking in the front.. now with that said.. A6 audi cars had rear vented brake rotors In 310mm *10mm iirc that will require calipers, pads, and rear backings to swap over to our mk5 cars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

1972SS454 said:


> I have a 09 Jetta TDI, and I am looking to change out the stock rotors for those of a different material. I am not interested in upgrading diameter of rotors or swapping calipers. I just want to eliminate the rust that forms on the rotors and subsequently ends up on my wheels. Just looking to see what material options i have without breaking the bank.


Rotors are made from iron alloys. Rust happens. CAD-plated, as mentioned earlier will not solve your problem, only on non-contact areas. Rust will form on the contact areas where the plating was rubbed off.



> I was also curious as to why the front discs on MKVs are vented and the rears are not when most of the braking power is proportioned to the rear brakes except under very hard braking? (Or so I have been told) Has anyone swapped out the rear solid discs for vented ones? Didn't know if the rear calipers would accomodate a wider disc.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


The fronts do the majority of the braking power, period. 

rear vented rotors? Not a simple swap. Need to go with an R32 rear brake setup which includes new caliper (to fit over the wider rotors), carriers, etc.


----------

